# Breeding choice...stud close vs accomplished



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Hope to breed my Airedale bitch Kasbah for a second litter. 
She is a German import out of working lines,super quick,fast learner,driven hunter but with an edge.
Definitely a one man dog,indifferent to strangers and territorial.

Have an opportunity to breed to closely related male( his mother is Kasbah's grandmother) but he has not been tested ie hunt or IPO.
Other male is 1/2 German ,but tearing it up in retriever trials,high in trial in first AKC hunt test, and also quick in lure coursing.
People I trust like him,and those who have seen both dogs desribe him as "dominant,very active but not sharp"
Other dog said to be dominant and more"serious" for protection.Described as aloof ,stable and pack leader type.Saw other male and quickly was alpha dog of the pair.
I'm looking for the proverbial all rounder, can't vist dogs because of distance,at present favoring the out cross vs close.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Breed to whatever one you think will contribute, or continue on, the qualities of the breed and your lines. Personally, I look at the dog, not titles


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Going with "people you trust" is as good as any reason since distance eliminates seeing them.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Going with "people you trust" is as good as any reason since distance eliminates seeing them.


 That's good advice Bob. Honesty goes a long way in my book.

Ed, how consistent was the litter that she had last time she was bred? I am personally a fan of utilizing vertical pedigree when assessing dogs I am interested in (usually parents of a litter I am considering and then moving out to siblings and litters the dogs themselves have produced). Have either of these males sired litters? If so are either of them known to be prepotent?

BTW I also agree with what Brian said. There certainly are a number dogs in the hands of people who aren't interested in pursuing competitive ventures with their dogs. I've always been more interested in seeing the dog in a natural setting/environment vs one that it has been exhaustively trained to perform for.

Course, I probably shouldn't be responding to your thread because I am not a breeder... with that said, it's hard to say if my input will be of any practical value to you.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Previous litter turned out real consistent in physical type,curiously the females in my opinion turned out to the " harder types,ie suitable for IPO and with training possible police service.6 of the 7 pups are owned by people who stay in contact, while one was resold and disappeared!
One fellow in Boulder swears by his girl "Olive" as s natural protector hearth and home,he was IPO guy,now retired from sport.
In Kasbah's pedigree were two police service dogs,and one FCI 2007 top IPO international competitor that came in 7th in Torino Italy,Eyk von Erikson against 90 plus Mals and GSDs.
Two of the litter both males are agility competitors,one female with police / personal protection breeder trainer.
Kas is not really a "pet" dog that would do well untrained. The more I consider this the more the 1/2 German boy,seem the better choice. He is atheletic and sporty and manages to live peacefully in Manhattan.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Edward Weiss said:


> Previous litter turned out real consistent in physical type,curiously the females in my opinion turned out to the " harder types,ie suitable for IPO and with training possible police service.6 of the 7 pups are owned by people who stay in contact, while one was resold and disappeared!
> One fellow in Boulder swears by his girl "Olive" as s natural protector hearth and home,he was IPO guy,now retired from sport.
> In Kasbah's pedigree were two police service dogs,and one FCI 2007 top IPO international competitor that came in 7th in Torino Italy,Eyk von Erikson against 90 plus Mals and GSDs.
> Two of the litter both males are agility competitors,one female with police / personal protection breeder trainer.
> Kas is not really a "pet" dog that would do well untrained. The more I consider this the more the 1/2 German boy,seem the better choice. He is atheletic and sporty and manages to live peacefully in Manhattan.


Grandmother of Kasbah and mother of other male






Above is what these performance Dales can be like


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Grandmother of Kasbah and mother of other male






Above is what these performance Dales can be like.





Probable choice. 1/2 German guy lure course


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've said it in the past but I love a good terrier no matter the size.

If I knew there were good working Dales 12 - 13 yrs ago I'd probably have one now.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

This is the "all rounder" thing. Brought this guy in as 8 week pup for a friend who previously had GSD,and waned something different and not wecomong to varmints on his ranch. This guy worked out great,father was working police dog.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Just remembered


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

